# Almost Due - Off Feed + Teeth Grinding



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess I fear the worst sometimes. I have a doe due on the 12th. Since yesterday, she has been picking at her grain. She normally eats her portion with gusto. So I spent the night watching her on the barn cam, thinking she'd go into labor. She also spent time grinding her teeth, making me think labor as well. She did not kid. 

She ignored her grain this morning, at least she ate some hay (grass hay, ignored alfalfa hay) and drank water. I turned her out with the other gals because she didn't look like she was going to labor and the day is was beautiful. This evening, again, she is ignoring her grain. I even tossed a few apple horse treats on top to entice her, but she let those sit, took some bites of hay, and that was it. Not even a banana (usually irresistible) tempted her. 

I fear with her not eating, she may get pregnancy toxemia. She is not a fat or thin doe, but she is looking rather wide, so multiples are a possibility. I went ahead and gave her 2 ounces of corn syrup about an hour ago. If I am wrong, then she just gets some extra sugar. Should I go ahead and make up some Magic to dose her with tonight, just in case? 

It is silly. I had some ketosis test strips once upon a time, but for the life of me, cannot find them. Tomorrow if I can zip up to town I will get some at the pharmacy. At least that way, I'd know for sure if it is pregnancy toxemia or not.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Some B complex would help.
How's her ligaments, udder shiny yet?
Is the grinding sort of soft & intermittent?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I do have some vitamin B complex on hand. I guess I didn't want to stress her out too much with an injection, will drenching her with some orally do any good? 

Her tail ligaments have been mush for a couple of days. I compared to my doe due in April just to be sure I wasn't mistaken on what I was feeling. I can wrap my hand completely around her tailhead. Her udder is plump, but not taunt and shiny.

Edit: The teeth grinding isn't constant, it is intermittent. It does sounds like normal teeth grinding, not especially soft.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

B should be injected...4 cc per 100# if she is off feed/hay the B will be good for her...

She could be near, they can go off feed or only nibble on hay, but Im concerned about the teeth grinding...Mine will do a twisted yawn, push their head against the wall,, but I have not seen them grind their teeth, this is usually a gut issue...How often is she grinding her teeth? listen to her rumen and be sure there is full function, chewing a cud and so forth...
offer electros to encourage hydtration...


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

That worries me if it is a gut issue. She is doing it every few minutes. I gave her a B complex injection and banamine. If she is in pain, that is what I know will help. 

She hasn't done much cud chewing. But I was able to elicit some burps from her without much effort. I'm watching her now on the cam, and she is nibbling on hay. I won't take a quick nap though until I see her chew cud. Though I think she is already feeling a bit better comfortable if she is eating her hay again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you get some probios into her?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..a double dose of probiotics wont hurt..sounds to me her rumen is compromised...I would also give CD antitoxin to rid any toxins...it wont hurt if she didn't need it but will make all the difference if she does...

best wishes


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Kids can displace the rumen a bit in really pregnant does, right? 

After last night's b vitamin injection, banamine, and probios (I gave her some around midnight), she started acting less pained. No more teeth grinding, cud chewing, chowing on hay. I am keeping a close eye on her, but she is with the rest of the girls for the day and appears normal to me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats great news!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Glad to hear she seems better


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

She brought triplets into the world this morning! All three have nursed and are bonding under some heat lamps, since it is quite cold here!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Congratulations !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations! We'd love to see some pictures if you are able to get some. I'm glad everything turned out well for you all. Enjoy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So happy for you that Suzy Q finally spit those kids out!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Posted pictures in birth announcements. Seemed like the appropriate place!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome!!! congrats


----------

